# Doctor's Office Shoot



## mrelsewhere (Mar 23, 2015)

In a couple of weeks, I'll be taking website photos for my brother- and sister-in-law who are doctors. They own a small family practice along the north coast of Maine. They would like photos of their staff and the office, but they don't know specifically what the pictures should look like.

1) Should I rent a wide angle lens for architectural photos? It's a small office.

2) Can anyone recommend a website or two to use as inspiration?

Your ideas and recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh man, tough assignment. I can't even come up with creative stuff to shoot in my own office, let alone someone else's. Clinics are just very cold and sterile. Best of luck. Hope it goes well!


----------



## mrelsewhere (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks! I was thinking of taking some shots on Main Street and maybe  portraits on the porch. It is a nice little tourist town. We could stage some pseudo-candids inside, but I'm not sure if we'll have room for that.


----------



## Designer (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, on renting a wide-angle lens.  Learn how to use it to minimize distortion of the near field.  

Staged (or stylized) photographs work very well IMO.  Use your best compositional techniques, and get the people smiling and looking very pleasant.  Your 50mm lens might work well for those informal portraits, particularly if only one subject, or for pairs, use your shortest lens.


----------



## waday (Mar 23, 2015)

What about a generic image search for a doctor's office? doctor s office photos - Google Search

It seems like there are some good ideas of what to photograph?

ETA: Also, if they have anything special that sets them apart from their counterparts (like special technology, different types of treatment, etc), take a picture of that for their advertising.


----------



## mrelsewhere (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, *Designer*. I used to own a Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 and a 60D. I sure miss that lens, even though I don't often get to shoot architecture for pay. Will look into renting a similar lens for my 6D.

*Waday*, thanks for the reminder about special equipment and treatments. Will need to ask for more info. My brother does general family practice and my sister is a psychiatrist/therapist. In that sense, it's more of an integrated practice.


----------



## MontanaTrace (Apr 12, 2015)

Search images by Norman Rockwell. You may get some good ideas worth recreating.


----------

